# Belkin N Wireless Router Won't Connect to Internet



## Kwas (May 18, 2016)

So I was having some Internet connection problems last night and I think I reset my router to factory settings. Now, every time I try to start my router, it will not connect to my modem. The modem icon on the front of the router just blinks orange. I can connect to the router's wireless network from my phone and laptop, but there is no internet access due the the modem and router not connecting properly.

I also tried connecting my laptop directly to the modem with an Ethernet cable and that allows me to access the Internet as well.

Does anyone know why my router doesn't seem to want to communicate with my modem?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Open a command prompt, type *ipconfig /all* then post the results.

Have you tried power cycling both Modem, and Router.


----------



## AngelaWright (May 11, 2016)

All the problem is about the security settings on the wireless area, and maybe something in with the wireless card.

Now open the Belkin setup page http://192.168..... 
set your WLAN in the security tab as fallow: 
-security mode: *WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)* 
-Authentication: *WPA-PSK+WPA2-PSK* 
-Encryption Technique: *TKIP+AES* 
set your WLAN in the Wi-Fi Protected Setup tab as fallow: 
-Wi-Fi Protection setup (WPS): *Enabled* 
-WPS Hardware Button : *Enabled*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

AngelaWright said:


> All the problem is about the security settings on the wireless area, and maybe something in with the wireless card.
> 
> Now open the Belkin setup page http://192.168.....
> set your WLAN in the security tab as fallow:
> ...


*

The problem is NOT connecting to the wireless network broadcasted by OP's router.




I can connect to the router's wireless network from my phone and laptop

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

What model Belkin router and modem do you have? What lights do you have on the modem?


----------

